# Les Paul Studio versus Les Paul Standard



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So I'm seriously considering an LP. I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what my advantages are to spring for a standard over the studio? If it is only aesthetics then I'd likely go with a studio as appearance means the least to me. Bu if there is a quality difference or tone difference then maybe I'd have more to think about.
As for appearance I think the smoke burst and the red wine look beautiful.
I'm leaning towards the red wine.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is a big question but I think generally speaking if you closed your eyes, and each guitar had the same pickups, you wouldn't notice much difference. Questions of weight relief, neck profile, and electronics are more important than binding, flamed tops, locking tuners, etc. That said, although I own a studio it is not my favorite Les Paul. It sounds a lot like my Custom, but not quite. And it feels different.

If you're only going to get one, I certainly wouldn't look at any of the recent Studios as the price people ask used is ridiculous. You could easily find a Studio around $1000 - $1200 that will do the Les Paul thing for you (I have one in wine red if you can't find one). If you really dig the push / pull pots, coil splitting, out of phase sounds the Classic is the best bang for your buck (last five years or so). Otherwise, it's hard to go wrong with a Standard (except 2008, 2014, and 2015 - just my opinion). The new (2019 +) standards are a cut above what came before in both quality and appointments (electronics).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Aesthetics and neck profile. Studios at least used to be the '59 profile only found on the LP custom, whereas standards have 50s fat or 60s slim.

Dont forget about traditionals either.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Best thing is to play both--they can feel different (As mentioned above) and sound different--also mentioned.
These things may make a difference to you or not.

When I bought an Ibanez AF95, there was a lower model the AF75--and there were aesthetic differences--but they did feel different & played differently--at least to me.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Agreed, nothing like trying them both and that's very easy to do - they are everywhere.

Studios used to be an open secret of one of the best guitar values you can get. On par with a Standard in just about every way - though I agree they do feel different. That secret is split wide open now as new Studio prices have hit the roof. An Epiphone Studio is currently priced at what I was paying for a Gibson Studio not all that long ago. But a Gibson Studio is still worth it used.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Objectively there’s little difference between a studio and a standard. Appointments are different, but they come from the same factory. My studio is by far my number one. I have four Les Pauls, including a special, and the studio is it. The only difference is it’s lighter, other than that I wouldn’t know which I’m playing. Tributes, traditionals, and standards are cut from the same cloth. Ymmv.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I've done a bit of research and it looks like you can only get the studio with a slim taper neck. I would definitely need the 50's profile. I'll be buying brand new only. I had a look on Kijiji at the prices and they're out to lunch. Many asking as much or more than what the new price is. So I won't be bothering with the used market. 
I'm wondering about possibly waiting till April for Gibson month but don't know if that will benefit me at all. Long and McQuade does have some used available but I'll have to wait till Tuesday to call the stores for details.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

zontar said:


> Best thing is to play both--they can feel different (As mentioned above) and sound different--also mentioned.
> These things may make a difference to you or not.
> 
> When I bought an Ibanez AF95, there was a lower model the AF75--and there were aesthetic differences--but they did feel different & played differently--at least to me.


I also recommend this. Before I bought my 2019 Les Paul Standard I played a 2017 Les Paul Standard, 2018 Les Paul Standard, 2x2019 Les Paul Standards, a 2013 Les Paul Custom, 2017 Les Paul Custom, a 2020 Les Paul Standard 50s, 2020 Les Paul Standard 60s and 2020 Les Paul Modern. They all sounded different, looked different, felt different to play and most had different features. If you're unable to try them (I know sometimes this isn't an option), then I'm sure you'll get a quality instrument either way, but testing them out in-store is ideal. You'll likely gravitate to one over the other and will be able to better judge if the additional cost is worth it for you.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Pickups are also different. 498t and 490n in a Studio and I think it's Burstbuckers in the Standard.

I had a 2008 wine red Studio once. I really liked the 50's neck profile and the weight relief. I disliked the stock pickups and the wiring harness. I think the pots were 300k if I remember correctly, which made everything a bit too muddy in my opinion. I had PAF type pickups and 50's wiring installed and I felt it really brought the guitar to life.

But don't quote me, because I have no business talking about Les Pauls. 😁


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Studios are now about $2200 with taxes. Seeing lots of used on kijiji for quite a bit less.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I've done a bit of research and it looks like you can only get the studio with a slim taper neck. I would definitely need the 50's profile. I'll be buying brand new only. I had a look on Kijiji at the prices and they're out to lunch. Many asking as much or more than what the new price is. So I won't be bothering with the used market.
> I'm wondering about possibly waiting till April for Gibson month but don't know if that will benefit me at all. Long and McQuade does have some used available but I'll have to wait till Tuesday to call the stores for details.


L&M currently have 12 months no interest on Gibson, and the 50's standards are on sale sort of


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

There's a big difference. Binding on the neck is aesthetic to a degree, but fret nibs vs no nibs is a difference in feel. Especially if you buy from l&m you can bet the studio will have some fret sprout or sharp fret edges vs the LPs with nibs. Ceramic vs alnico pups is also a pretty substantive difference. I like Gibson ceramic pups but they're not the classic LP sound. Studio is thinner (body) vs the "real" LPs, which will be a difference in weight and feel (maybe tone, but I'm not really in that camp). You can address some of the differences afterwards (pup swap, fret file etc) but you've put money into the studio to get closer to an out of the box standard/classic/traditional. YMMV.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

"Studio" means so many different guitars over the past 30 years I would think it's hard to generalize them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Traditional 50's neck

Gibson Les Paul Traditional - Faded Honeyburst | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Whatever you do, do it before the next round of prices increases. I see 2012 D18s selling used for more than I paid for mine new in 2012. I'm expecting to see a capital gains tax for equity in music instruments anytime soon.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Studios are now about $2200 with taxes. Seeing lots of used on kijiji for quite a bit less.


Wow, haven't checked in a while, that's completely right. But truthfully, IMO Gibson has priced them closer to what they're really worth - they're that good (if they still make them as good as the one I owned).

I see one or two used in my area for $1,100, that's roughly what I sold mine for. One for sale has 2 P90s.


----------



## DiscoStu (Mar 15, 2021)

Don’t discount the Tribute - if you can find one. They’re kinda the new Studio, I think. I went hunting with a budget of $3,500, and tried many different LP models at a few different stores. To me, the neck profile of the Tribute fit me better (they call it round, but it’s not as deep as some). Ultra modern weight relief, 490R and 490T pickups sounded better than others to me too. It’s got a maple neck with rosewood board, and it had the best neck fit and finish of the bunch. Great vibrations from the maple neck too. Satin nitro finish all over and there’s no binding But the maple cap on the mahogany body gives it a natural binding look. It’s not for the purists, but to me it felt and sounded better than any other LP I played (short of a custom shop) over the course of a few weeks. Bonus is they are only $1,599 Cdn new. 

Edit - added pic.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out the tributes mines a 2018 and its a great guitar for the money !


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fake news provided unintentionally.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

numb41 said:


> Unless I missed it in one of the previous posts, one of the large differences would be that the Studio is all mahogany and the std’s have a maple cap.


That is completely false. There are a very few all Mahogany studios, but most studios have a maple cap. The only difference in the wood between an average studio and an average standard is the grade of the maple top and slightly thicker body in the standard.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I'm expecting to see a capital gains tax for equity in music instruments anytime soon.


You'll probably even see the taxman show up at your local yard sale someday too.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> That is completely false. There are a very few all Mahogany studios, but most studios have a maple cap. The only difference in the wood between an average studio and an average standard is the grade of the maple top and slightly thicker body in the standard.


On mine, with the thickness, it's the mahogany that is thinner, the maple cap is the same thickness as a Standard.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Studios are now about $2200 with taxes. Seeing lots of used on kijiji for quite a bit less.



I will pay $2,025 for a les paul studio. I only pay 5% tax.
This is an example of prices I've seen on kijiji. $1,900. Although I now see some much cheaper. However I've since found that I can't get the Studio with a 50's profile neck so Standard may be the way for me to go. Since I'll have to come up with more money for a standard I'll have to wait a bit.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Here is an example of used prices for standards on Kijiji $2,600 for this gold top. Same guitar at L&M is $2,999. Close enough I may as well buy new.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Look for a 50's Tribute Studio with P-90s they're not hard to find (if you dig P-90s). There are a few other studios with 50s necks if you dig a bit. The one with the pinstripes has a giant neck I can't recall the model but was made in the last 10 years or so.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Look for a 50's Tribute Studio with P-90s they're not hard to find (if you dig P-90s). There are a few other studios with 50s necks if you dig a bit. The one with the pinstripes has a giant neck I can't recall the model but was made in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I'd be looking for humbuckers. Burstbuckers or maybe classic 57 would be nice.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It was the Hot Rod. Really hot pickups, here's one in BC on Reverb for $2199

https://reverb.com/ca/item/40856558...ebony-with-blue-and-white-pinstripe-2014-rare


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

My apologies for misleading anyone.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

If you're looking for a Studio... Lil'Demon has a '06 3 tone burst for $970 which seems like a decent price these days.

GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO - Lil'demon Guitars's Portfolio


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Aesthetics and neck profile. Studios at least used to be the '59 profile only found on the LP custom, whereas standards have 50s fat or 60s slim.


Standards use better quality wood, have binding, have higher grade tops, and have better electronics (pickups).




> Dont forget about traditionals either.



Classics are great too.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> I will pay $2,025 for a les paul studio. I only pay 5% tax.
> This is an example of prices I've seen on kijiji. $1,900. Although I now see some much cheaper. However I've since found that I can't get the Studio with a 50's profile neck so Standard may be the way for me to go. Since I'll have to come up with more money for a standard I'll have to wait a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a few listings here for Les Pauls in the classifieds:









SOLD - Sold


I have a completely original 2011 gibson les paul standard for sale or trade. Sustain for days! Excellent shape with some minor worming on the back. Frets are like new. Comes with the original case. Only selling or trading to free up some cash for another hobby. That being said, I'd need to see...




www.guitarscanada.com













SOLD - DELETE


DELETE




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Standards use better quality wood, have binding, have higher grade tops, and have better electronics (pickups).


Electronics are subjective - those same pickups in a studio are (were?) found in the les paul custom as well. People also love to swap pickups.

The big thing is the binding and the figured tops, really.

Ive tried a few LP's, I cant substantially say a studio has lesser quality wood over a standard.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He’ll have a bit more trouble trying them out as the OP’s a left hander. I suggested he still try the necks on right-handed guitars as he won’t be able to play them but could get a feel for the neck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> He’ll have a bit more trouble trying them out as the OP’s a left hander. I suggested he still try the necks on right-handed guitars as he won’t be able to play them but could get a feel for the neck.


@guitarman2 ? Not that I remember from admiring his amazing playing of several acoustics at our local music store.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> @guitarman2 ? Not that I remember from admiring his amazing playing of several acoustics at our local music store.


True. I just realized I was confusing him with another player.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's a 50's Tribute Studio in Oshawa for $1100
Gibson lespaul 50’s tribute | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> "Studio" means so many different guitars over the past 30 years I would think it's hard to generalize them.


 that's an important thing to point out. 


i have a 2014 studio pro. the pro part is pointless now because they all come with push pull pots now, afaik.
mine has a 60's slim taper neck with a compound radius board, i like it alot. it has the modern weight relief, which i absolutely love. it's lighter than my strat but sustains like a bell. it rings forever. it came with a 57 classic in the neck, and a bb pro in the bridge. it's a decent pick up, but not my favorite, so i changed it. generally, the guitar plays great, and sounds fantastic. the light weight is wonderful in the rehearsal studio. it also looks good. the top is on the plain side, but still nice. it came with a nice hard case. when i bought it, i looked at dozens of les pauls from standards and classics to regular studios. i had the money to buy any of them. i chose the one i have because it checked all the boxes for me, including price. at the time, it msrp'd for $1550, but i paid far less due to a lucky connection i had at l&m at that time.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

It’s already been mentioned, but Studios are thinner and mine has a 4 piece back. They’re also almost completely hollowed out, which makes them extremely light. This could be a positive or a negative, depending upon your point of view. Being hollow doesn’t make it sound worse, but it does make it sound different.

I don’t have a Standard to compare it to, but my other LP is an R9 and in all honesty I think the Studio holds its own. 

My studio has a fatter neck than the R9. Probably the same thickness, but wider shoulders with more of a 50’s U shaped profile vs 50’s rounded.

My only caveat is that the fretwork on mine has been maintained and is immaculate, and a previous owner replaced the stock bridge with a Faber ABR1 and aluminium tailpiece. The fretwork in particilar shows what a little TLC can do to make a budget guitar perform like something that costs a lot more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> It’s already been mentioned, but Studios are thinner and mine has a 4 piece back. They’re also almost completely hollowed out, which makes them extremely light. This could be a positive or a negative, depending upon your point of view. Being hollow doesn’t make it sound worse, but it does make it sound different.
> 
> I don’t have a Standard to compare it to, but my other LP is an R9 and in all honesty I think the Studio holds its own.
> 
> ...


When did they start chambering again in general? I sold my 04 due to weight (and that sent me down this path of dozens of guitars...)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

They currently have "ultra-modern weight relief"


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> When did they start chambering again in general? I sold my 04 due to weight (and that sent me down this path of dozens of guitars...)


Not sure. Mine’s a 2009 and I’m pretty sure it’s the 1 giant chamber design.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

_Azrael said:


> Not sure. Mine’s a 2009 and I’m pretty sure it’s the 1 giant chamber design.


And that's the thing about the Studio... so many variations over the years. In the early 90s the 'variations' were they came in red, black or white, with ebony fretboards on the white and sometimes on the others. That was it. Maybe gold or chrome trim. All were a gloss finish too.

But there was also that light weight series with balsa wood cores, and the Gems in different finishes and pickups.

Frankly, I think good 100 page book could be written covering just the LP Studio variations over the years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Swiss cheese til 2008 then they changed the chambering. Can still find a heavier one...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My '96 is 8lb 10 oz.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

The only real world difference between the Standard and the Studio given the same pick ups is approx $1000 for plastic binding. Spiff up a Studio with a 5 ply guard, some custom knobs and upgraded tuners and it can be a pretty good looking guitar.










On the other hand my Studio came with a poorly done lacquer finish that I had to have my tech buff out where as my Agile had perfect fit and finish, better cosmetics and after changing out the pick ups for a nice set of Duncans it outshines the Studio by a landslide. Standard over Studio you waste +- a grand. Studio over Agile with upgrades you waste another +- a grand. I'm telling you strait up if you can get over the obsessive compulsive head stock syndrome that so many suffer from you can end up with a great LP and save yourself thousands.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> And that's the thing about the Studio... so many variations over the years. In the early 90s the 'variations' were they came in red, black or white, with ebony fretboards on the white and sometimes on the others. That was it. Maybe gold or chrome trim. All were a gloss finish too.
> 
> But there was also that light weight series with balsa wood cores, and the Gems in different finishes and pickups.
> 
> Frankly, I think good 100 page book could be written covering just the LP Studio variations over the years.


I have an early 90's Studio and it has a crazy lemon flame top on it. Gold hardware and ebony board. And yes, very glossy...like a candy apple lol. Might be the only thing Im not crazy about.
Its one of the few guitars I will probably never sell. With the Suhr Aldrich pups I put in it, its nearly perfect (a bit heavy but I kind of like that sometimes).


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

You could try to find one of these;








A Studio Standard from the mid eighties. Sort of a mix of studio and standard appointments.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

_Azrael said:


> Not sure. Mine’s a 2009 and I’m pretty sure it’s the 1 giant chamber design.


Pix or it didn’t happen.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> You could try to find one of these;
> View attachment 383406
> 
> A Studio Standard from the mid eighties. Sort of a mix of studio and standard appointments.


I thought there was a version with body binding but a different fretboard. Is the body thinner or same as a Standard?
And recently they did some with neck binding but unbound body.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> You could try to find one of these;
> View attachment 383406
> 
> A Studio Standard from the mid eighties. Sort of a mix of studio and standard appointments.


i had a room mate who had one of those. At first glance it looked like a typical LP...then you noticed the dot inlays.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> Pix or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I thought there was a version with body binding but a different fretboard. Is the body thinner or same as a Standard?
> And recently they did some with neck binding but unbound body.


this one has an ebony board and it’s about 1 3/4” thick.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Diablo said:


> i had a room mate who had one of those. At first glance it looked like a typical LP...then you noticed the dot inlays.


when I bought it all I knew about Les Pauls was their general shape. I had no idea how thick they were or what kind of fret markers they had. Never mind ABR-1/volute/pancake etc. In a way, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeez, I like that. Looks like there's some intelligent thought into this. This stupid thread is giving me ideas, damn-it. Anyone know what this weighs? Even Gibson's website is vague about it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> when I bought it all I knew about Les Pauls was their general shape. I had no idea how thick they were or what kind of fret markers they had. Never mind ABR-1/volute/pancake etc. In a way, ignorance is bliss.


They’re every bit as good as any LP, I’m sure. don’t see them often,
my roommate loved his. But I remember him turning up his nose at my studio for not having binding…so I had to dig back at him for not having proper inlays


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

The heart wants what the heart wants. The gist of this thread is; studio versus standard. On a recording the guitars might sound the same, with your eyes there might be a difference. I am more of the mindset to own one of each


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

_Azrael said:


> Not sure. Mine’s a 2009 and I’m pretty sure it’s the 1 giant chamber design.





Hammertone said:


> Pix or it didn’t happen.





_Azrael said:


>


Dark red/black plastics - very nice set-up and colours! Play it in good health.

I meant pix taken of the inside of the guitar, with the back control plate removed, so one can see the hollowed out areas to which you referred.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> So I'm seriously considering an LP. I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what my advantages are to spring for a standard over the studio? If it is only aesthetics then I'd likely go with a studio as appearance means the least to me. Bu if there is a quality difference or tone difference then maybe I'd have more to think about.
> As for appearance I think the smoke burst and the red wine look beautiful.
> I'm leaning towards the red wine.





guitarman2 said:


> So I'm seriously considering an LP. I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what my advantages are to spring for a standard over the studio? If it is only aesthetics then I'd likely go with a studio as appearance means the least to me. Bu if there is a quality difference or tone difference then maybe I'd have more to think about.
> As for appearance I think the smoke burst and the red wine look beautiful.
> I'm leaning towards the red wine.











Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Vally said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...



Too bad it wasn't local.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hammertone said:


> Dark red/black plastics - very nice set-up and colours! Play it in good health.
> 
> I meant pix taken of the inside of the guitar, with the back control plate removed, so one can see the hollowed out areas to which you referred.


Here are a few of the LP weight relief options. I think there were a few more too. I'm not sure if they were model specific though


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Too bad it wasn't local.


Check out the GC classifieds, it's there.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Too bad it wasn't local.


, my wife is heading to Lunenburg on Sunday, if you want to do the negotiating on kijiji, she can grab it and I can ship


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

If you want the sound and the feel, a Studio can be made to feel/sound as good as Standard. If you want to keep the resale value at a higher level, and have the pride in owning the real deal, Standard.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vally said:


> , my wife is heading to Lunenburg on Sunday, if you want to do the negotiating on kijiji, she can grab it and I can ship


Or I could ship it since it's in my living room


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> Dark red/black plastics - very nice set-up and colours! Play it in good health.
> 
> I meant pix taken of the inside of the guitar, with the back control plate removed, so one can see the hollowed out areas to which you referred.


Can’t see it. It‘s hollowed out before they put the cap on. If you tap on the top/back you can hear where it’s hollow underneath.

Pretty sure the Studio of this era were chambered.



MetalTele79 said:


>


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

_Azrael said:


> Pretty sure the Studio of this era were chambered.


Not just the studios (everything Gibson US from late 2008 to 2012 I think). I prefer no weight relief at all, but the chambered ones have an interesting sound.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

superfly said:


> If you want the sound and the feel, a Studio can be made to feel/sound as good as Standard. If you want to keep the resale value at a higher level, and have the pride in owning the real deal, Standard.


Resale value is a much misunderstood concept based on the notion that if you pay more up front then you get more back at resale. Unfortunately when you figure it on a rational percentage basis that's just not so. If I buy a new Studio for $1600 and sell it at ta 30% loss I lose $480. On the other hand If I buy a new Standard for $2700 and then sell it at a 30% loss I lose $810. Given that we agree that the Studio is an equal guitar in all aspects other than cosmetics on a percentage of loss basis I fail to see how the Standard has a better return on investment than the Studio. I guess what I'm saying is that it all depends on how much you're willing to lose for bragging rights and those strips of plastic binding.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Not just the studios (everything Gibson US from late 2008 to 2012 I think). I prefer no weight relief at all, but the chambered ones have an interesting sound.


I think Traditionals were the exception... maybe.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I think Traditionals were the exception... maybe.


I think you're correct.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

BEACHBUM said:


> Resale value is a much misunderstood concept based on the notion that if you pay more up front then you get more back at resale. Unfortunately when you figure it on a rational percentage basis that's just not so. If I buy a new Studio for $1600 and sell it at ta 30% loss I lose $480. On the other hand If I buy a new Standard for $2700 and then sell it at a 30% loss I lose $810. Given that we agree that the Studio is an equal guitar in all aspects other than cosmetics on a percentage of loss basis I fail to see how the Standard has a better return on investment than the Studio. I guess what I'm saying is that it all depends on how much you're willing to lose for bragging rights and those strips of plastic binding.


While ^ is valid, I missed including a point in my post that I had in mind, that is a resale value of a used instrument, vs a new one. The Standard LPs, USA Strats etc are pretty much keeping the same price (more or less adjusted for inflation) once dropping to the second hand market, provided the cosmetics/condition is kept as was when bought. The market is not so stable in the used Studios, Epiphones, MIM Strats etc... 

Personally, I would never buy a brand spanking new guitar in store, if the same model is available secondhand... OK, never is a bit harsh, I would buy it if the 30% loss was not important to me financially...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GM2 hasn't replied in a few pages, wondering if he made a decision?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

superfly said:


> While ^ is valid, I missed including a point in my post that I had in mind, that is a resale value of a used instrument, vs a new one. The Standard LPs, USA Strats etc are pretty much keeping the same price (more or less adjusted for inflation) once dropping to the second hand market, provided the cosmetics/condition is kept as was when bought. The market is not so stable in the used Studios, Epiphones, MIM Strats etc...
> 
> Personally, I would never buy a brand spanking new guitar in store, if the same model is available secondhand... OK, never is a bit harsh, I would buy it if the 30% loss was not important to me financially...


Point taken.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> I think Traditionals were the exception... maybe.


Yup, that was one of the selling points of the first Trads.


----------

